# Neptune Orient Lines...anyone trading??



## excalibur (28 June 2005)

NOL WINS SECOND 'SHIPPING LINE OF THE YEAR' AWARD

London, June 24, 2005: - Neptune Orient Lines (NOL), parent company of global container transportation provider APL and supply chain management specialist APL Logistics, has been voted Shipping Line of the Year by the judges of this year's IFW International Freighting Awards, announced in London this week.

The IFW Awards are associated with UK publication International Freighting Weekly.

This is the second such award NOL has won this year. Industry daily Lloyd's List also awarded NOL 'Shipping Line of the Year' at a special awards ceremony in February.

In their citation, the IFW Awards' judges commented, "NOL was felt to have adopted an intelligent utilisation and yield management strategy, which will safeguard it when the business cycle turns. The judges were particularly impressed with NOL's service-minded approach to its customers."

David Appleton, NOL's Europe president, commented, "We are delighted and honoured that NOL's quality here in Europe and worldwide has again been recognised. Our aim is to build further on the stable platform we have created in order to continue delivering exceptional value to our customers."

The IFW awards, now in their tenth year, are one of the most significant in the industry calendar, attracting entries across a broad range of air and ocean, road and rail and logistics categories.

NOL's MD for UK and Ireland, Peter Hall, received the award on behalf of the company at the gala presentation ceremony in the City of London, which was attended by more than 700 guests.


----------



## excalibur (9 July 2005)

APL wins ‘Supplier of the Year’ award from BP Chemicals

- BP Chemicals cites performance and safety -

Singapore, London, Oakland, C.A., July 7, 2005 - Global ocean container shipping line APL has won a "Supplier of the Year" award from a subsidiary of BP, one of the world’s largest integrated oil companies.

BP’s petrochemicals businesses in the Americas cited APL’s performance and commitment to safety in presenting the honor. The award was presented at a ceremony held in Oakbrook, Ill., near BP’s petrochemicals commercial center in Naperville, Ill.

"We’re obviously pleased to win this honor, because it validates our commitment to outstanding service," said David Noe, Vice President of Sales, Marketing and Customer Support at APL. "But most of all, we’re gratified to have such tangible proof that we’re satisfying a key customer."

The prestigious award is the fifth presented by customers in 2005 to APL, its sister company APL Logistics, and their parent company, the NOL Group. The list includes:

· Consolidator Partner of the Year, presented in May by Target Corp.;

· Distinguished Service Award, presented in May by Limited Brands;

· Network On-time Performance, presented in May by Limited Brands;

· General Procurement Supplier of the Year, presented in April by Dell.

Last month International Freighting Weekly named NOL Group the 2005 Shipping Line of the Year. In February, Lloyd’s List named NOL Group Shipping Company of the Year.

APL won BP’s Supplier of the Year award by participating in a vendor scorecard program managed by BP’s petrochemicals logistics organization. Participants are rated quarterly on service excellence and safety. Top scorers win awards in the following categories: trucking, rail, marine, barge, container and terminals.


----------



## excalibur (3 September 2005)

I have been reading an article about Europeans who have been producing low cost textiles in China. They have found a way how to solve the embargo question on chinese textiles. Many companies have been sending their cargoes to Hong Kong or Thailand and then with another name to europe...

And I thought that the mafia existed only in Italy!...

Guess who has been profiting from all these speditions???

Neptune Orient is one of them


----------

